# Getting a drink



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Having a little drink from the wet rocks in my waterer.


----------



## iluvicecream (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Excellent photo!


----------



## jrose1970 (Apr 1, 2014)

That is really a nice picture!


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep, that is a beautiful shot.


----------

